# When did your morning sickness start?



## marymoomin

I am pregnant with twins. I didnt have ms with DD, however I feel slightly ropey. When does full blown ms start?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I've had 3 pregnancies, and ms always begins for me at 5.5wks. With the twins (boys) and my singleton son it came on gradually until it was full on at around 8wks, with my singleton daughter it was horrendous from 6wks and came on over night - no gradual build up. Even with twins on board, I wasn't as ill as I had been with her xx


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I didn't have it all with my two older daughters. With my twins MS started at 6 weeks till about 14 weeks. I wasn't actually sick but felt dreadful - no appetite, dizzy and felt very sick all the time! It soon passes - take care. x


----------



## Lisa84

I havent really had much sickness at all. I have had the odd day but prob no more than 10. My thing was i completely lost my appetite and didnt want to eat anything!! Xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Started right away at 5 weeks until 13 weeks! Xx


----------



## ems1

I didn't have any mornin sickness!! Lucky me . X


----------



## Bon18

Mine started at about six weeks and unfortunately never fully went away


----------



## ShelbyLC

Mine started at 6 weeks but got worse at 8 weeks. (Of course, those are dates according to LMP. If I changed them to fit the dates I was given at 12wk scan, they would be 4wks & 6wks. :shrug: )

ETA: My morning sickness hasn't fully gone away yet and I'm 15 weeks. (No vomiting in 2 weeks but nausea is still pretty bad most of the time.)


----------



## zephyr

Mine started at 4 weeks stopped at 6 weeks then started up again maybe a week or two later in full force. It did not stop till I was finally prescribed meds for it at around 34 weeks.

I had it with other pregnancies but never that bad and never for that long.


----------



## lisababe5

Hello. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Mine started at about 8 weeks. Peaked at 12 weeks and I was finally feeling better by 16 weeks. Everyone is different though. I hope you manage to avoid it. I had a lot of time off work feeling and being sick - not nice! 
Fingers crossed for you x.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I didn't have any ms and only felt sick a few times, hopefully you will avoid it. x


----------



## TatorMom

Ever since my youngest son was born I always start getting nauseous about a week before my period starts. I really haven't had much morning sickness to speak of compared to the pregnancies with our boys. I thought with 2 babies the pregnancy symptoms would be worse, but so far, not so much.:happydance: It's my 3rd pregnancy too, so I expect to show sooner, but I showed earlier than I am now with my 2nd. I got pregnant with him 3 mos after our oldest was born though, so that probably had something to do with it. 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Carrying twins is just a really neat feeling and experience.


----------



## drsquid

ive had a few days off and on of feeling a bit meh. no real aversions, only craving is pizza =) gagged 2 times today, once after brushing my teeth and once when they were sanding the floors right outside my office and i had to smell the cleaner stuff all day. ive even finlaly gone back to the gym


----------



## jackie2012

i was sick before i even knew i was expecting and it lasted up until i was 12 - 13 weeks. then it calmed down a lot but certain smells still make me nauseous even now. my last pregnancy i was puking sick until i was about 28 weeks so i was glad it didn't last as long with these two. My first two i never had any ms at all which was so nice.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Mine started at about 6 weeks. It was really awful until I was prescribed Zofran...then I didn't vomit anymore, but I still felt very nauseated even with the medication. At 12 weeks, it started to get a little better. Now at 14 weeks, I still need to take the Zofran, but as long as I do I feel mostly ok.

I can't wait for it to go away entirely!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I only had very mild nausea (no vomiting) if I didn't eat and that started around 6/7wks probably. I would say I didn't have morning sickness at all other than 2 or 3 days where I forgot a snack and got a little bit sick to my stomach. Maybe you won't get any. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

ok im gonna start callng these headaches my sickness/ it is horrendous. barely functioning at work. head has hurt for 4 days. caffeine, peppermint oil rub, water, tylenol etc.. nothing is touching it


----------



## marymoomin

I had headaches last time but no ms. The headaches were awful and relentless.


----------



## drsquid

making me crazy. i feel a bit of it around the edges.. it usualy gets bad in the afternoon. then everyone starts in with unhelpful suggestions. ive always had headaches, ive always had low blood pressure i seriously doubt ive suddently developed hypertension it is clearly my lovely hormonal brew but that doesnt stop people. can you tell im getting cranky from it too... i thought you were supposed to feel better at the end of the first not worse


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies- 

I discovered I was pregnant last week at 11DPO when I took a pregnancy test just on a hunch. When the urine hit the stick it quickly turned positive and was a very dark positive at that. After suffering 2 miscarriage before this positive my doctor wanted to check my HCG levels right away. at 12DPO my hcg levels were 591. At 14DPO it was 1679. I thought these levels seemed pretty high especially since I hadn't missed my period yet. On another thread that I've been apart of everyone is saying twins. I know that you can't tell if you're having twins solely based on your hcg levels, but I still have yet to find someone who has had hcg levels as high as mine with only one baby. I know you're thread is asking about morning sickness. I still have yet to experience it as I'm only 4 weeks, but would you ladies mind posted your hcg levels for me to compare? :flower:


----------



## Armywife

15dpo - 200 
20dpo - 9,600 
21dpo - 18,900 
23dpo - 34,600 

Good luck x


----------

